# Bait shops on Tybee ???



## jscales (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm planning a trip to the Tybee Island Pier on the 19th, are there any baitshops in the area?? It's going to be a weekend trip and I may not have the time to find the choice bait spots for the old castnet....
Any help would be appreciated ....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

This is the one I know about but, last time I was there they didn't have live bait. It is really close to the main pier. good luck.

Tybee Island Bait & Tackle
1506 Butler Ave.
Tybee Island, GA 31328
http://www.tybeeislandbaitandtackle.com 912-786-7472
[email protected]
Let the friendly staff at Tybee Island Bait & Tackle show you how to do it! Rod & Reel Rentals, Fresh & Frozen Quality Bait, Crabbing Supplies, Local Knowledge, Competitive Pricing and Charter Fishing Information.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 2, 2005)

I just returned from Tybee last Thursday. The only place I could find that sold live bait was Adams tackle shop in Thunderbolt. Adams is located just before you cross the Wilmington river bridge on the right.

We took our cast net and caught our own at low tide on the huge sand bar just south of the pier.

You should do well with the cooler weather moving in. It was just too hot last week.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------

